# Oral sex and personal hygiene - am I alone here?



## RandomFella (Feb 18, 2015)

When my wife and I engage in oral sex we always ensure that we are both clean so this activity will normally happen straight after a shower or bath.
In movies oral sex tends to be spontaneous between a couple regardless of their state of personal cleanliness at that moment. So I guess that our oral activity is planned rather than spontaneous although a quick 'douche' is not uncommon when we are horny and 'head' is on offer.
Am I alone here on this issue ?


----------



## Natthewife (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sure your not alone on the issue though personally for me and my husband it is always spontaneous. That's what's so raw and passionate about it, throwing caution to the wind and just doing letting what happens happen naturally. 
You both sound quite controlling with each other.
Have you ever tried to let it happen naturally? Generally if we are good as we should be with hygiene then it's not a problem unless there's issues with things like ocd or something.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

if it works for you great.

i'm not so worried about germs i've read your mouth is dirtier than a vagina.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I greatly prefer the cleanliness angle as well, more especially if I've been working or been doing some arduous sweating outside. But for as long that I know that we've both bathed within the course of the day, then I have absolutely no aversions to summarily "ripping her clothes off" and just going to town! 

And if either of us ever feels self-conscious about ourselves, then a warm, wet wash cloth doesn't really delay the spontaniety all that much!*


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd actually prefer my wife not clean up. There's something about the natural smell that I love! It's got to be instinct, or I'm a freak. Maybe a bit of both. With that said, she usually won't let me down there if she's not certain it's "safe". LOL


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LuvIsTuff said:


> I'd actually prefer my wife not clean up. There's something about the natural smell that I love! It's got to be instinct, or I'm a freak. Maybe a bit of both. With that said, she usually won't let me down there if she's not certain it's "safe". LOL


You're not a freak. Or, rather, if you are, then I am too. 

Obviously clean is good, but she can be _too_ clean. Her natural scent drives me wild, and if too much of it has been washed away or obscured by perfumey soaps or bath gels, it's just not _quite_ as good for me.

As for myself, I prefer to have showered first, or at least within the past few hours. Outside of that, a few quick wipes with a warm, soapy washcloth and a quick rinse will usually do the trick.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

In erotica, the necessary steps to cleanliness are often skipped. While reading, I mentally insert, "and she went to the bathroom to empty her bladder do a quick clean up before they hopped into bed." Interestingly enough, the clean up afterwards IS commonly addressed. They either make a note of wanting the semen dripping down her legs and soaking her panties or they make a note of HIM cleaning her up...which I personally think is a very caring and sweet move on a man's part. And when they don't make a note of what happened to the fluids...it bugs me.

But what really bugs me? When they portray morning sex with lots of kissing without brushing teeth. Yuck! And who doesn't have to pee first thing in the morning?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

LuvIsTuff said:


> I'd actually prefer my wife not clean up. There's something about the natural smell that I love! It's got to be instinct, or I'm a freak. Maybe a bit of both. With that said, she usually won't let me down there if she's not certain it's "safe". LOL


:iagree:
I'm not a fan of fresh out of the shower for exactly that reason. 12-18 hours later is lovely.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> :iagree:
> I'm not a fan of fresh out of the shower for exactly that reason. 12-18 hours later is lovely.


Huh. Au naturale? Interesting. This is why I come to this board. To learn. I would've never predicted this type of response. 

As for OP, it's not spontaneous with us, either. But I don't mind at all because I'm a planner by nature.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Would much prefer my H to have had a bath or shower if we have sex, let alone oral. He has some major issues with washing which have affected our sex life. However, my previous partner always bathed daily as did I so we had an "access all areas" sex life.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Even if we both washed ourselves thoroughly "where the sun don't shine", I cannot imagine myself doing a rimjob or getting one. Yuck!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

On a site with so much accepted non-monogamy or is that polygamy, I would expect some washing and limited action depending on timing. I hate being a **** sucker by proxy or an unknowing cuckold. It takes days for that stuff to clean itself. While douching seems excessive and does spoil some of the enjoyment, there was a time when I was all for it, but no more. I won't go down after a long hot day, though. I'm just not that kind of person. To each his/her own.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> You're not a freak. Or, rather, if you are, then I am too.
> 
> Obviously clean is good, but she can be _too_ clean. Her natural scent drives me wild, and if too much of it has been washed away or obscured by perfumey soaps or bath gels, it's just not _quite_ as good for me.
> 
> As for myself, I prefer to have showered first, or at least within the past few hours. Outside of that, a few quick wipes with a warm, soapy washcloth and a quick rinse will usually do the trick.


:iagree:

There's a happy medium. On the one hand, I don't like her to taste/smell like soap, but on the other hand if it goes too far in the other direction that's a no-go either.

I like her to taste and smell like her.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

I think we agree, men. There's a natural smell of the V that drives us WILD. Maybe not after working in the garden all day, but otherwise. YES!!!!


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

I have refused them because I hadn't taken a shower in a few days, but that problem is temporary and easily solved.

Still, I prefer spontaneity. I often do the George Carlin wash mid-day if I expect or desire sex, with emphasis and special care given to the nether-regions (especially if my stock of frankincense and myrrh are holding up).

I'm always clean if I want a BJ, and since I can get them pretty much daily, that's usually the cleanest and most pleasant-smelling part of my body.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> if it works for you great.
> 
> i'm not so worried about germs i've read your mouth is dirtier than a vagina.


 think about it. scary statement.

anyway as long as the two are comfortable, whatever works is fine.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

LuvIsTuff said:


> I think we agree, men. There's a natural smell of the V that drives us WILD. Maybe not after working in the garden all day, but otherwise. YES!!!!


:iagree: 

A little musk is a good thing but there is definitely a range.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

Im blessed in the fact that when my wife and I would often have our " spontaneous " and very rare romps involving any kind of oral she's actually just as nice down there as when she comes out of the shower !!

Im hoping Im the same but honestly probably isnt oppsss !


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

We are spontaneous. 

Why does your wife douche before oral? I think that's a little extreme. It's really not needed, the area is self cleaning.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I can remember, I would have been very disappointed if a vagina didn't taste like a vagina when I was going down.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> Huh. Au naturale? Interesting. This is why I come to this board. To learn. I would've never predicted this type of response.


Not totally natural either though. I regularly trim up on Mrs Gray. I use a personal trimmer and keep trim it just long enough that it isn't pokey stubble. A lot of the 'stinkey' smells are in the pubic hair.


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

I guess to each their own. Heck, I love when I can go down on the wife at the end of the day. It's so nice and "seasoned" by then. Don't judge. I also love to do it after we've gone for a long walk or have worked out. So sloppy and wonderful. Sure sometimes you have to spit out little chunks of TP but when you're in love it doesn't matter. 

Get all in it my man. Enjoy!


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

99% of the time it's 'clean enough'.

It's just my opinion but a man with a healthy sex drive and a strong attraction to and appreciation of the female body and female genitalia is not so particular about it being squeaky clean and free of any odor. I guess if you are a man who can 'just tolerate' giving a woman oral, then you'll only want to do it under the most pristine conditions.

And I would say it's similar for women giving oral to a man although i have less perspective on that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Q tip said:


> think about it. scary statement.
> 
> anyway as long as the two are comfortable, whatever works is fine.


? look it up.your mouth is a pretty germ infested place i read a dogs mouth is cleaner. human bites are at a greater risk of infection than dog bites.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

So, to answer your question directly, yes, you are alone here. LOL


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

Salty balls are not a delicacy! I prefer out of the shower or baby wipe clean!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> Salty balls are not a delicacy! I prefer out of the shower or baby wipe clean!


reminds me of SNL sweaty balls skit.

by all means if your partners prefers a clean plate make sure you wash the dishes.


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

Zanne said:


> Aw, Anon, morning breath is romantic! I love spontaneity! There's no time for bathroom breaks and toothpaste when you wake up in those early hours and you are both hot for each other! HOT, Anon!!
> 
> As for personal hygiene and oral sex, you know I had issues with my STBXH and his lack of hygiene. But that doesn't mean I need a sterile environment! I've always thought that sex is natural... and our bodies have natural smells. But more and more I'm losing my hang ups about sex and I find natural smells a turn on actually. I would be a disappointment to my BF if I bathed first. And a days worth (or two...maybe I would draw the line at three) of a few germs on his body isn't going to stop me either!!
> 
> ...


I actually think sex on a full bladder(not bursting) feels better and more intense. I think that's one of the reasons men wake up with wood bc the pressure on the bladder signals to other parts.


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> I actually think sex on a full bladder(not bursting) feels better and more intense. I think that's one of the reasons men wake up with wood bc the pressure on the bladder signals to other parts.


Never waste good morning wood.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

yeah it was great when I had a full bladder and she was insistent that she have me. She'd get on top because it was so quick after awakening and I was still groggy, and bounce and slide her weight over my full bladder. yeah what a fun time for me. I even remember once, she asked if I pee'd in her. I told her the truth. I don't know? I could have. She was so angry. I told her I had a full bladder and asked what she expected bouncing on top of me. Guess she didn't look at my face grimacing with her every move. Yeah, I gave her what she wanted because that's what you're supposed to do. My body is her's right? Nope, no more, screw that.

ETA: I'm sorry. That triggered my anger. I would guess you wouldn't be so unkind or uncaring. I have a ton of crap to deal with.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Zanne said:


> I actually laughed at this part, 2ntnuf.
> 
> You're right, what did she expect!


I didn't actually know. I think it was just a little dribble because the viscosity changed. Hope that makes sense. She wasn't a 100 lbs. tiny thing. She was around two times that. That's not to say she wasn't attractive. She was, but give me a freakin' break. Would ya? Those last two sentences would be directed at her, not you.


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

Who hasn't peed a little while having sex


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

RandomFella said:


> ...a quick 'douche' is not uncommon when we are horny and 'head' is on offer. Am I alone here on this issue ?


I like it earthy, but everybody is different and there is no right or wrong.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> Who hasn't peed a little while having sex


Me. I have a strong reflex in that regard. I've spent many a morning staring at a toilet with a painfully full bladder waiting for the morning wood to subside.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

oral :scratchhead:

sex :scratchhead:

me 

in a sexless marriage , if she hasn't taken a bath for a year wont even notice


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Zanne said:


> Aw, Anon, morning breath is romantic! I love spontaneity! There's no time for bathroom breaks and toothpaste when you wake up in those early hours and you are both hot for each other! HOT, Anon!!
> 
> As for personal hygiene and oral sex, you know I had issues with my STBXH and his lack of hygiene. But that doesn't mean I need a sterile environment! I've always thought that sex is natural... and our bodies have natural smells. But more and more I'm losing my hang ups about sex and I find natural smells a turn on actually. I would be a disappointment to my BF if I bathed first. And a days worth (or two...maybe I would draw the line at three) of a few germs on his body isn't going to stop me either!!
> 
> ...


Bolded. My daughter swears that her hair is less oily when she only washes it 3 times a week. She says washing away the oil too frequently will cause the body to make excessive oil. Well that hasn't been my experience.

You try having 20-30 hots flashes in a 24 hour period! Id shower all damn day if I could get away with it!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm with AP. I can't stand BO. What's worse, I have sensitivity to synthetic fragrances. So when someone has BO and (attempts to) cover it up with perfume, I have to bail from their vicinity.

I'll take the daily showers myself. We bought a RV 10 years ago. In the interest of water conservation I only shower every 2-3 days when we camp in the boonies. I don't like it, I feel gross after the first day.


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 25, 2015)

i think we agree man, there is naturally smell of vagina that drives us wild. may be not after working in garden kuchen,or office all the day.but otherwise not.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I will not let my husband come near my V unless it has been washed in the past couple hours. Mouth or hands. 

Call me not spontaneous or a prude. But when a man makes comments about fishy smell, from then on you make sure you are 100% clean. I'm pretty sure I'm normal as far as smell and such, but I don't think my husband has the same enjoyment that most men on TAM seem to have. Sometimes I find my scent very arousing. 

I've always been a freak about cleanliness and my V though. I wouldn't even want to touch my own, if I'm not clean, so I don't expect him to either. I meticulously shower, brush my teeth, etc. Fluids are kind of icky to me. (Except semen. ) Slight OCD maybe? Self consciousness? I don't know.

I agree with Anon. I don't understand morning kissing. Dragon breath is disgusting!

As long as he has washed himself in the past day I'm fine giving him a blow job. Although sometimes I do wish he cared a little more about being clean for me. Mostly brushing his teeth before sex. Gum or mints are fine too.

BO is a turn off. I sweat a lot, and although I don't smell myself, I don't want to be "that stinky person" that everyone knows. One of the main reasons that started my cleanliness habits.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

There is a big difference between Body Odor and a person's natural scent.

...and that difference lies in the eye of the beholder, or goes to the nose of the smeller...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

she has a fast machine and kept her motor clean!!!!!!

I'll just check the oil with my dip stick! have to smell it first to see if its burnt!


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> There is a big difference between Body Odor and a person's natural scent.
> 
> ...and that difference lies in the eye of the beholder, or goes to the nose of the smeller...


BO is gross but the smell of a woman's undercarriage is like sweet honeydew or what pure sunshine and joy smells like. lol


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

It's pretty simple.... God made the blessed V to smell a certain way, and in His all knowing wisdom, He knew we'd nose around down there eventually, and wired men to like the smell. I'm pretty sure Adam went down on Eve and said "my God, what's that amazing smell"? 5,000 years later, nothing has changed.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

LuvIsTuff said:


> It's pretty simple.... God made the blessed V to smell a certain way, and in His all knowing wisdom, He knew we'd nose around down there eventually, and wired men to like the smell. I'm pretty sure Adam went down on Eve and said "my God, what's that amazing smell"? 5,000 years later, nothing has changed.


not until after he ate the apple that eve tricked him into eating.

some things haven't changed a bit!


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> not until after he ate the apple that eve tricked him into eating.
> 
> some things haven't changed a bit!


Chicks got us kicked out of paradise. B*tches!


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

We often have oral sex in the morning before we shower. We are both fine with that.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> not until after he ate the apple that eve tricked him into eating.
> 
> some things haven't changed a bit!


I think it had to have been the opposite. He got a taste of that sweet juice and he was ruined. He'd have eaten the apple and the apple tree if he knew he could go down on her again.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Happilymarried25 said:


> We often have oral sex in the morning before we shower. We are both fine with that.


Eff You! Oh yeah?! Eff you too!!


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

Happilymarried25 said:


> We often have oral sex in the morning before we shower. We are both fine with that.


That explains your forum handle. Good grief, you suck!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Zanne said:


> I'm even experimenting with homemade lotions and deodorants. That last one is tricky for me. I don't sweat a lot but I'm still uncomfortable going sans deodorant.


1/4 cup non-GMO corn starch
1/4 cup baking soda
1 cup organic non-GMO coconut oil

Blend the corn starch and baking soda with a spoon. Gently warm the coconut oil until just turning liquid. Mix in the corn starch baking soda. Add a few drops of organic essential oil for fragrance if desired. Pour into a clean commercial deoderant stick container or other jar, and refrigerate. Refrigeration will keep the powders from settling to the bottom while it solidifies. Once it is solid you can keep it in your bathroom without worry.

Alternatively you can mix the powders together and then mix them into room temperature but not liquid coconut oil.

For me it works even better than commercial deoderants even in hot weather. 

The only downside is it will liquify at warm temperatures. In a hot climate you may have to blend in other oils to keep it solid.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

RandomFella said:


> When my wife and I engage in oral sex we always ensure that we are both clean so this activity will normally happen straight after a shower or bath.
> In movies oral sex tends to be spontaneous between a couple regardless of their state of personal cleanliness at that moment. So I guess that our oral activity is planned rather than spontaneous although a quick 'douche' is not uncommon when we are horny and 'head' is on offer.
> Am I alone here on this issue ?


I prefer spontaneous. Obviously not after a gym or a day of not showering because that's not my jam. But I am a pretty clean person anyway and OCD about showering/maniacal almost. I am a major stickler for showering daily. I have had a partner who would not have sex at all, and oral only every blue moon, if a shower did not precede it. Which was curious because I always did him and wanted to no matter what. To me that was fcking annoying as hell and a turn off. Only partner I ever had like that. I just wasn't into how he was so 'you must shower before we can bang' about it, even if I'd already showered at home before meeting him. Also he had a thing about not touching me "down there" with his fingers. WTF? 

Quite frankly, I found it a turn off. And I find it an even bigger turn off if a man isn't in to going downtown. It's like the top 2 of my favorite sexual activities. *Nothing* sexier than a man who wants to live between your legs. It's amazing.

It is truly just AWESOME.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CincyBluesFan said:


> BO is gross but *the smell of **a woman's undercarriage is like sweet honeydew or what pure sunshine and joy smells like.* lol


Bless you. :smthumbup:


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> You're not a freak. Or, rather, if you are, then I am too.
> 
> Obviously clean is good, but she can be _too_ clean. Her natural scent drives me wild, and if too much of it has been washed away or obscured by perfumey soaps or bath gels, it's just not _quite_ as good for me.
> 
> As for myself, I prefer to have showered first, or at least within the past few hours. Outside of that, a few quick wipes with a warm, soapy washcloth and a quick rinse will usually do the trick.


Count me in too.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> not until after he ate the apple that eve tricked him into eating.
> 
> some things haven't changed a bit!





CincyBluesFan said:


> Chicks got us kicked out of paradise. B*tches!


I grew up "unchurched" meaning I was never exposed to any particular faith or religious text. The first time I heard about Adam and Eve I remember thinking.., well damn that Adam was one stupid dude


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, Anon. I don't think Adam was stupid. He trusted her enough that he never questioned her thinking at all. She was his partner.

He had free will.

Ah, religion.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol, Anon. I don't think Adam was stupid. He trusted her enough that he never questioned her thinking at all. She was his partner.
> 
> He had free will.
> 
> Ah, religion.


Part of it rings true, though. "Dude. That chick you set me up with brought me the fruit. So it's kind of your fault."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol, Anon. I don't think Adam was stupid. He trusted her enough that he never questioned her thinking at all. She was his partner.
> 
> He had free will.
> 
> Ah, religion.


*Sounds a whole lot like me and "the trust" that I had originally instilled in my rich, skanky XW!

I must, undoubtedly, be related to Adam! Seems greatly like we're both dupes!*


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, arbirator, this isn't about your ex-wife though. LOL. 

It's religious text that written many many years ago.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Oh, arbirator, this isn't about your ex-wife though. LOL.
> 
> It's religious text that written many many years ago.


*All that I can say is to put your life and trust into that skank's hands for only a year or two!

That would be quite enough to give you "religion!"*


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

so what if it's not strawberries. It's vagina, dig in.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

intheory said:


> Thor,
> 
> Thanks for this. I actually printed it out; I will make it when my current "natural" deodorant stick runs out.


One not so minor correction to the recipe: Use 6 to 8 tablespoons of the coconut oil. The rest is correct. Sorry, I was working from memory and should have looked it up to be certain.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Marriedwithdogs said:


> Salty balls are not a delicacy! I prefer out of the shower or baby wipe clean!


I so agree I hate the smell of sweat nuts.


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Good morning

In previous years, I have been with the bawdy rugby song, "the smell from her vagina, is infinitely finer than any gin or rum or lemon squash, lemon squash".

Although I have nearly always washed my p***s before any oral sex, however that was over ten years ago. Happy memories.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

My wife has never douched, never has any odor at all unless I cum in her the night before. Which is why we find other places to cum. I just don't smell any odors. However, we've had multiple threesomes with other women, and most of them do have a food or sweat odor. I suppose if my wife smelled like those women, I'd want her to shower before I went down on her.

I get oral sex in the morning without a shower (I shower the night before). However, I do shower after I use the bathroom (number 2) every time. So if I sit on a toilet or something, I always shower. It's just an old habit, I just don't feel clean with toilet paper. I like to keep my area clean just because I'm a metrosexual when it comes to grooming. I want to make sure my body smells good.

If I am fresh showered, my wife will usually rim me as well during oral.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Happilymarried25 said:


> We often have oral sex in the morning before we shower. We are both fine with that.


*Hell, I'd take it in the middle of the night if I could get it, now that it's been so long! Just wake my sorry ass up!*


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear Intheory,

Aluminium Sulphate was tipped into the downstream water supply at Camelford, Cornwall, UK that caused brain reaction, apparently it turned peoples hair green, perhaps we should tell Tripad, she could then get old men discussing the pro's and con's of dying your pubic hair.
Arbitrator, I would take it in the middle of the night if it was not a dream.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

The natural odour of the person you love is simply fantastic. It bonds you...just as the smell of your children - not sweaty after sports but when they were babies etc! - bonds you to them.

However, there is that fine line with 'odours' in the nether regions...when what is a lovely inviting smell becomes a bit offensive. Just as slightly sweaty armpits are a trun on, BO a turn OFF!

A freshly washed vjay or (I imagine!) a freshly washed c0ck can be a bit too clean, a couple of hours later and its lovely!

I remember in my pre cut days having that 'distinctive' - though not unpleasant smell even 30 minutes after washing. I guess thats the difference...some may find that 'distinctive' - but not 'dirty' smell unpleasant....Many - Mrs Askari - simply use it as yet another excuse not to....

I suppose it boils down to respect....before we go to the dentist we all clean our teeth...


----------



## 23YearWife (Sep 3, 2010)

There's also the risk of throat cancer to consider, as described here in WebMD Oral Sex: Safety, Risks, Relationships, STD Transmission.


----------



## Muse1976 (Apr 25, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> :iagree:
> I'm not a fan of fresh out of the shower for exactly that reason. 12-18 hours later is lovely.


I totally agree with Larry. I like a little bit of natural funk in her trunk. :rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Brush your teeth. Go the the dentist regularly. Floss. Brush your tongue. Use a device for personal sex that won't cause nerve damage.

Wait...I think I mixed those up? Is this thread about oral hygiene and personal sex or oral sex and personal hygiene? Nevermind.......


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

just reading this thread and can't quite understand - if you shower everyday surely you're always ready to go, save for if you do manual labour or have been DIYing all day...

I've never thought of asking my wife to clean up before some fun. There are other practicalities for sure but not 'douching'.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

intheory said:


> 6 And when the woman saw that the tree was good for food, and that it was pleasant to the eyes, and a tree to be desired to make one wise, she took of the fruit thereof, and did eat, and *gave also unto her husband with her; and he did eat.*
> 
> 
> Adam ate of his own free will. He wasn't "tricked" , according to the story.


Dissect the allegory - the tree was her husband, the fruit was his penis. Eve desired the fruit and offered her fruit in return. The rest as they say is history. Was carnal knowledge the wisdom that got us kicked out of paradise? 
In many ways it is still true. How many marriages are broken or damaged by unmet sexual needs, affairs and/or other desires?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ynot said:


> Dissect the allegory - the tree was her husband, the fruit was his penis. Eve desired the fruit and offered her fruit in return. The rest as they say is history. Was carnal knowledge the wisdom that got us kicked out of paradise?


OMG! I've never heard of that idea before. It's like watching a bugs bunny cartoon as an adult and seeing, for the first time, all the sexual innuendos.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Ynot said:


> Dissect the allegory - the tree was her husband, the fruit was his penis. Eve desired the fruit and offered her fruit in return. The rest as they say is history. Was carnal knowledge the wisdom that got us kicked out of paradise?


It's not that I don't like that interpretation. (Quite the opposite...) 

It's hard to make it fit in with the rest of the story though. (e.g. There's the explicit command to procreate in the 'P' account and the literal meaning of the name, Eve in the 'J' account.)


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> It's not that I don't like that interpretation. (Quite the opposite...)
> 
> It's hard to make it fit in with the rest of the story though. (e.g. There's the explicit command to procreate in the 'P' account and the literal meaning of the name, Eve in the 'J' account.)


True dat. So the very act was the sin that got us all kicked out of paradise and continues to "plague" mankind to this day. 
Remember that in all of nature the female clitoris is the only organ designed for the specific purpose of pleasure. It serves no other purpose.


----------



## Muse1976 (Apr 25, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> It's like watching a bugs bunny cartoon as an adult and seeing, for the first time, all the sexual innuendos.


DO what? :scratchhead: I am either naive or just never paid any attention, because I haven't ever seen any sexual innuendos in Bugs Bunny. 

You know on second thought, never mind. I don't want my childhood ruined anymore than it was. (runs away with fingers in ears)


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Warning. Heavy biology here.



So woman here. We both shower every day, so that is good enough for us. Douching is not good for a woman. If there is an off odor, her flora is probably off. If it smells like bread or beer, yeast. Over the counter treatments work for this. If it smells fishy, it is likely BV. BV is NOT a STI as the internet may tell you. It happens when the dominant bacteria's numbers are decreased in favor of a different bacteria. Her gyn might prescribe an antibiotic. I found that does not work as well as a course of treatment inserting boric acid tablets. Antibiotics tended to result in yeast infections. Round and round because treating the yeast would result in BV. The boric acid tablets restore the vagina's acidic pH.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Remember that in all of nature the female clitoris is the only organ designed for the specific purpose of pleasure. It serves no other purpose.


The purpose is that the pleasurable feelings give us the incentive to want to mash our vulvas on something firm. 

Also I'm pretty sure the snake was the penis in that analogy.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> OMG! I've never heard of that idea before. It's like watching a bugs bunny cartoon as an adult and seeing, for the first time, all the sexual innuendos.


wait a minute threes sexual innuendos in bugs bunny cartoons. must have been why I like them soooo much


----------



## icemans.insights (May 5, 2015)

Agree. The naturalness of a woman's V-Region is alluring to say the least. It's pheromones or something because it works without failure. That said, I don't want someone who's so ripe even I'm driven away. 

If anything, I think women have the problem with this when it comes to men.


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

Personal hygiene is important. A quick wipe before hand is all that is necessary if you keep clean throughout the day.

Much easier to keep clean if you are shaved downstairs either bald or a little landing strip. Hair catches smell, etc. and therefore if shaved, that problem disappears.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

For me she would just have to be "clean enough". 

Other option would be to use baby wipes. 

As long as she is not super sweaty or dirty from working outside I would willing to go south just about any time. 

My first GF that I was sexually active with wouldn't wipe herself after peeing. I learned how to use a lot of saliva to irrigate, plus I was a horny teenager so I didn't really care.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

feeling lost said:


> Personal hygiene is important. A quick wipe before hand is all that is necessary if you keep clean throughout the day.
> 
> Much easier to keep clean if you are shaved downstairs either bald or a little landing strip. Hair catches smell, etc. and therefore if shaved, that problem disappears.


So true! It's even gives u confidence to have spontaneous sex, which in my books it's the most exiting thing ever


----------

